# Flounder Light Setup



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Finally took pictures of my light setup for those that were asking to see it. These pictures don't do the starfires justice. They light it up pretty good and last approx 2.5 hours on a fully charged Deep Cycle Marine battery.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That's pretty cool, Darren!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

thats pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool:bowdown


----------



## Hobie X 2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Darren,



Very nice....now gimme some flounder slabs



Dave


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a pretty cool idea you just cant go to shallow


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Man that is a sweet setup there!


----------

